# Team River Runner in Colorado



## whitewave (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi all!

Team River Runner envisions a growing national chapter network which creates innovative paddling programs designed to assist with the recovery of those injured while serving our country. TRR volunteers and partners provide local communities unique opportunities for the active, safe and positive support of healing service members and their families.

Team River Runner has three chapters in Colorado: Denver, Colorado Springs and Grand Junction.

Give us a follow on Facebook to provide support, see what we're up to and help out if you can!

Denver: www.facebook.com/TeamRiverRunnerDenverChapter
Colorado Springs: www.facebook.com/TRRColoradoSprings

If you see us on the river, please stop and say hi!

Jenny


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello there!

I am an Army combat veteran. I served with A CO 2/504th Parachute Infantry Regiment with the 82nd Airborne Division from 2001-2005. I fought in Afghanistan and in Iraq.

I would love to help with TRR if possible. I can honestly say that WW Kayaking and Rafting has helped heal me physically, mentally, and spiritually. Being on the river is one of the handful of activities that puts my soul at peace with...the world.

I have 4 years experience of being a whitewater rafting guide with the USAFA Outdoor Adventure Program, and am also an ACA certified whitewater kayaking instructor (LV 3.) and used to instruct with Renaissance Adventure Guides as well at the AF Academy Pool Sessions.

Sadly, I'm in a crummy life spot right now and cannot volunteer my time. Are there any paid positions that I would be a good fit for?

Thanks,

- Alex
719-337-8417
[email protected]


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

I was honored to volunteer along side these guys when Denver hosted the disabled veterans wheelchair games and we were safety boaters at Cherry Creek reservoir for the kayaking event. I think the kayak football along side the vets was the most fun.


----------



## whitewave (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Alex, thank you for your service.

There's aren't a lot of paid positions as we are mostly volunteer, however you could check with TRR National www.teamriverrunner.org and see if they have anything.

Even if you can't vounteer your time, you can come out and play in the pool or on the river with us. It's free and you'd benefit as well! Part of what makes TRR great is even just being together and supporting each other. Our pool sessions start in February if you want to come and play!

Jenny


----------



## whitewave (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for helping out, Swank. We hope to see you on the river again this year!

Jenny


----------



## gtownboater (Jul 25, 2011)

*TRR Grand Junction info*

Hey Jenny...it's Ryan fron TRR Grand Junction 

Check out Grand Junction Facebook page.
www.facebook.com/teamriverrunnergjc

Looking forward to getting all three of the chapters paddling together this summer

Ryan


----------



## whitewave (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Ryan! I searched for your page on Facebook but it didn't turn up. Thanks for the link. We have liked you guys and if you want to like us back, we can collaborate some activities this spring and summer!


----------



## gtownboater (Jul 25, 2011)

*Correction to TRR Grand Junction Facebook page*

www.facebook.com/teamriverrunnergrandjunction


----------

